# url im hintergrund öffnen



## coolerouny (10. Januar 2006)

hallo!

kann man  mit java eine url im hintergrund öffnen und den ausgegebenen text in einer variable speichern?

also wenn auf der seite z.B. hallo steht

dann steht auch in der variable: hallo

mfg
coolerouny


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

 Schau mal hier:

```
/**
  * 
  */
 package de.tutorials;
 
 import java.io.BufferedReader;
 import java.io.InputStreamReader;
 import java.net.URL;
 
 /**
  * @author Tom
  * 
  */
 public class WebReaderExample {
 	/**
 	 * @param args
 	 */
 	public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
 		BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(new URL(
 			    "http://www.tutorials.de").openStream()));
 		StringBuffer buffer = new StringBuffer();
 		while (br.ready()) {
 			buffer.append(br.readLine());
 		}
 		br.close();
 
 		System.out.println(buffer);
 	}
 }
```
 
 Gruß Tom


----------



## coolerouny (10. Januar 2006)

super

danke des geht jo einfach 

super danke!

mfg
coolerouny


----------

